# Schwinn Suburban Score



## Classicriders (May 31, 2010)

I am a prewar balloon collector, so my latest find is quite a surprise.  Picked this up over Memorial Day weekend and absolutely love it!  Since I have started to do more riding recently I have been looking for a nice tall frame lightweight.  This bike is perfect and in incredible condition.  The previous owner had an NOS rear rim laced up and the whole bike was tuned.  It rides like a dream.
Now I am on the lookout for really nice tall frame lightweights.  Would like a nice Raleigh next.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 31, 2010)

So funny CR!!  These are all that Jenn and have been picking lately.  My neighbor gave us two beatiful Suburbans a blue boys just like yours and a ladies five speed.We picked up a MINT 10 speed Varsity with a Positron and a 3 spd Breeze. So weird lately ,we sell a bike and the next day someone will give us six more!
We listed our rare Sports with a 3+2 twin shift last night 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120577089822&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Tell me about it. Bikes seem to popping up a lot more now. Wonder if American Pickers have anything to do with it? There is a lightweight Huffy Sante Fe in an antique shop near me. It has two serial numbers so I can't decide on the year. 1977 or 1980? Anyway, there is ladies frame Murray bike of some kind rotting away near me as well and the lady won't part with it. I WANT THOSE FENDERS ON IT! Kills me.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## hwstem (Sep 11, 2010)

Thats a really nice looking old schwinn.


----------



## Tidewater (Nov 19, 2010)

Classicriders, Old thread but a great find.
I just scored a free 1980 Suburban five speed, same color and set up but nowhere near the condition of yours.  
I always loved the Shimano FF System crank assembly. Had one in the early 80's and let go of it. This is the first one I've had with that set up in at least 28 years. I'm missing a few components and will likely strip parts from one of the old Varsity's I picked up to make the bike whole again.


----------



## sam (Nov 19, 2010)

Does Your Suburban have the freewheel BB? Nice lookin bike.Keep an eye pelled for an early Super sport with the Cro-Mo tubing.They were made in  large sizes.


----------

